# First Attempt At Sous Vide Pork Chops



## Sllowery620 (Jan 20, 2018)

After playing around with a crockpot and ziplock bag for the poor mans Sous Vide cooking.......I decided I would buy one. I got a Gourmia one. Cheap and efficient. Didn’t wanna spend a bunch of money to be disappointed. I also got a Gourmia vacuum sealer. MAN WAS THAT WORTH THe MONEY!!!!!!! I have 1-3/4 inch boneless pork chops to experiment with. I started off by trying to figure that thing out without the instructions. Sometimes it’s just better to read a little. Moving on....I seasoned with CBP,garlic powder,onion powder,pink Himalayan salt,and I added a little seasoning salt. When the Gourmia was ready (146 degrees) I added the vacuum sealed meat and let it cook for 1 hour and 45 minutes. I finished up my new cutting board while this cooking so now I have a small one for things like this. Once the timer went off I seared them in my cast iron skillet with a little olive oil in there and it turned out AMAZING. I can’t imagine how good it would be with a little Smokey taste. So a cold smoke be outstanding I do believe. The meat was perfect. It was very juicy and tender. Let me know what y’all (yeah I’m southern) think about this and how I could improve it.


----------



## Sllowery620 (Jan 20, 2018)

Before someone notices and thinks I cooked this for 1 hour...I had to set the timer for 45 minutes after it went off at an hour. My mistake on the original timing. At least I caught it before I made a mess of this


----------



## gmc2003 (Jan 20, 2018)

It seems allot of people are into SV cooking. I'm beginning to feel left out. Your chops look great - 100% better then the shake-n-bake ones my wife and I had the other night. 

Point for sure Sllowery.

Chirs


----------



## Sllowery620 (Jan 20, 2018)

It’s well worth the money. Jump on the band wagon. Thanks Chris. 

Stephen.


----------



## Bspeech (Jan 20, 2018)

Looks great! I just tried those this week for the first time as well.  I tossed in a half slice of homemade bacon on each side of the chop and it gave it a little smokey flavor.


----------



## Sllowery620 (Jan 20, 2018)

Bspeech said:


> Looks great! I just tried those this week for the first time as well.  I tossed in a half slice of homemade bacon on each side of the chop and it gave it a little smokey flavor.


Great idea on the bacon.


----------



## gnatboy911 (Jan 20, 2018)

Looks great!  Only thing I'd change (besides a cold smoke...haven't tried but want to) is drop the temp to 140...give that a try.  I've done 140 for 2-2.5 hrs and it was awesome.  My wife, who doesn't like pork chops, even liked it!


----------



## chopsaw (Jan 20, 2018)

Have not tried pork chops yet . I did corn on the cob tonight . So good . Look up Bear's step by step for chuck roast . 
Words can't describe how good it is . 
Your chops look great !


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 21, 2018)

Your chops look great!
I second the corn on the cob, Chopsaw!
Al


----------

